# Barackish plants?



## xerxeswasachump (Mar 29, 2006)

I know this is probably a stupid question but i figured i might as well ask. Are there any salt tolerant plants out there at all? I would really like to have some sort fo planted brackish tank for my soapdish crab.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

There are many salt tolerant plants. Some can tolerate more than others. 
Algae balls
crypt Ciliata
cabomba
anacharis
most hygros
dwarf sag
najas
watersprite
java fern and moss
aponogeton crispus (maybe undulata)
crinium
tiger lotus


----------



## xerxeswasachump (Mar 29, 2006)

Cool thanks a lot Simpte. When you say algae balls, do you mean moss ball?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Yes, algae balls, moss balls, marimo balls, cladoraphora; they are all the same, algae


----------



## xerxeswasachump (Mar 29, 2006)

Dope. Thanks again Simpte.

So how much salt is necessary for water to be considered brackish. I added a tablespoon for every gallon in the crab tank. Should i add more? 
Oh, and the salt i have been adding has been the regular aquarium salt that comes in cartons.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

I'm not sure...........never had a brackish tank.


----------



## Ownager2004 (Apr 4, 2005)

For brackish tanks I believe you are supposed to use marine salt. And a hydrometer would probably be a good idea... I dont think you added enough but there is no way to tell really without a hydrometer. I would google it and read as much as you can.


----------



## xerxeswasachump (Mar 29, 2006)

Aiite, will do. How much are hydrometers?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Less than $20.00.


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

i have a cheapo one that was like 7 bucks


----------



## xerxeswasachump (Mar 29, 2006)

Does the $7 one measure by buoyancy (spelling?)? Because that would not work in my tank. It is rather shallow and wide. I need something that doesn't rely on having a deep tank.


----------

